# Has anyone seen this before? Unusual color pattern



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I just got this feral squeaker. It has bad splay leg so will join my gimpy birds.
I haven't ever seen this patterning before so thought I'd run it past you here on the forum. Along with the black wing edges, it has a lot of red that you can see in the flights. Who knows how it will moult out into adult feather.

Margaret


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Yep, I've seen it too. Very pretty. No name though............can't remember what it's called. 
Guess the leg can't be fixed huh? Poor baby..........


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Yep, I've seen it too. Very pretty. No name though............can't remember what it's called.
> Guess the leg can't be fixed huh? Poor baby..........


I'm hoping to get his better leg strengthened and more functional. Hopefully, I can get the splay reduced a bit. Both legs must have been twisted to the side under him as he grew. The "good" one is weak, but he can stand with help. I'll be happy if I can get him moving around on one leg. Right now he is extremely emaciated. Must have been out of the nest for awhile. The person who brought him to me said he was a good eater, but he won't eat seed here. He does drink if water is held in front of him. So am hand feeding.

Margaret


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

I think it is a stork marked (that is the dark wing tips and tail) homozygous (meaning he got a double dose of the grizzle gene, both parents gave it to him) blue grizzle with bronzing. Very pretty bird!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Kimberly_CA said:


> I think it is a stork marked (that is the dark flight tips and tail) homozygous blue grizzle with bronzing. Very pretty bird!


I *THINK* you are correct. Stork is what I couldn't think of.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yup, it's a stork mark  I've never seen a stork mark feral before, except for strays from people's lofts. I just can't see two feral grizzles happen to mate up and have stork babies. Not very likely, but I guess it happens!


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

I'd put money on Becky's advice .... but, of course, I have _NO CLUE_. He sure is pretty, though! Hope you can help his legs.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a lovely youngster, Margaret! I'm glad s/he landed in your very capable hands!

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone for identifying the markings. Yes, Becky, it seems unlikely to me too, that two feral grizzles would mate and produce this kid. I don't know where he came from. My rehabber friend said she got a call from a guy who said he found a dove with a broken leg. When he arrived he had this little pigeon with splay leg. I jut assumed it is feral, I really don't know. 

Margaret


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, Margaret, Stork or not...guess he may not be delivering babies for awhile, eh?? 

He sure is a beauty and I hope you will be able to help his legs!

I know he's in great hands and look forward to great updates!!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

That is one pretty bird! Maybe the parents are escaped domesticated pigeons (ferals).


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Bingo*



Kimberly_CA said:


> I think it is a stork marked (that is the dark wing tips and tail) homozygous (meaning he got a double dose of the grizzle gene, both parents gave it to him) blue grizzle with bronzing. Very pretty bird!



This is what it is and they can moult away alot of the dark or they can keep it. It's attractive when they do keep the black tips.

Bill


----------



## AGSG (Jul 23, 2008)

its a stork color


----------

